# Boaz, AL 2nd Annual Tractor & Engine Show



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, we made the trip over to Boaz, Alabama for their 2nd annual tractor and engine show. There was a little bit of everything but not alot of anything.  

They had some real nice tractors and a few engines. You can check out all 27 pictures in my Boaz, AL Tractor Show Photo Album and here is a few of the tractors.


----------

